# Haldon Thatch Service Station, Devon (pic heavy)



## TuningHouse (May 14, 2009)

Remembered this site today whilst on the way to shoot Smeatharpe RAF base. Popped in and got some shots. Loving this I found on the web too, 2005 they were saying about the damage and articles/graffiti at the site, 2009 now and its exactly the same. 

http://www.teignbridge.gov.uk/CHttpHandler.ashx?id=8624&p=0

Anyway This is what remains of Haldon Thatch Eatery and Service station, Telegraph Hill (Haldon Hill), Devon. Sorry but loads of really rubbish Graffiti and Fire damage. Still, I enjoyed it though. Check out the roller too (had to put the Pontiac in – I love them) . If you do go here its disgusting, loads and loads of fly tipped rubbish and the room in the Petrol Station rear is full of porn magazines. 

Very pic heavy, but I cant find any reference of anyone doing this place before so I thought I would hit it hard. Got about 200 shots, these are some of them. (apologies for the quality – it was absolutely peeing down)

This place shut down in 2002, and was wrecked pretty much the next day ! it has remained the same ever since – great land for a Travel Inn, but they obviously haven’t noticed it haha




































The Old Joanna 








































The Drum and Bass decks had seen better days, Roni Size would be proud
















Lovely shot  





I love these petrol pumps - al the others have gone, just the Truck Derv ones left


----------



## TuningHouse (May 14, 2009)

Dont mean to teach granny to suck eggs either, but if you do decide to have a look - watch where you park. Car coming down telegraph hill are normally doing 90+ and use the road as a slip road. Just a caution, but park around the other side, its dead quiet. Dont want anyone to get hurt


----------



## Krypton (May 14, 2009)

OMG the piano! Its turned a brill colour


----------



## Urban Mole (May 14, 2009)

TuningHouse said:


>



What car is that??


----------



## TuningHouse (May 14, 2009)

Pontiac - usually used for kit cars, so rare

linky http://images.pistonheads.com/aimg/968/968029-3.jpg


----------



## Urban Mole (May 14, 2009)

Ah right, expains why it looks so awful then


----------



## TuningHouse (May 16, 2009)

Not awful, just different. Nothing is as awful as a Mondeo IMHO haha


----------



## skittles (May 16, 2009)

interesting

what is the other car


----------



## zimbob (May 16, 2009)

skittles said:


> what is the other car



Looks like a Silver Shadow 

I want one.....


----------



## Urban Mole (May 16, 2009)

zimbob said:


> Looks like a Silver Shadow



Other than missing bits, it looks to be in good condition, unless it has no floor pan


----------



## marticus (May 16, 2009)

good find, liking the pontiac thats classic... i never been there though, as a westcountry bumpkin i should really


----------



## TuningHouse (May 17, 2009)

yes you should - its rude not to !!  

Floorpan is good, just no interior, lump, loom etc. Not alot left, but would have thought some of the bits left were worth some money, to someone. There are about 15 cars up there - pressumably from breaking down on telegraph hill and being towed there.


----------



## Badoosh (May 17, 2009)

Nice little find . Love the shot of the Roller, what a waste of a motor!


----------



## escortmad79 (May 21, 2009)

Damn it, was going to stop & do this when I was down the other day but didn't think there was enough left to warrant doing it!

Ahh well


----------



## Trudger (May 21, 2009)

I think that piano needs tuning.......
I love the two seater sports car, looks like a shrunk version of a Celica Supra I had years ago. I would pump the tyres up and drag it home but its over 200 miles 
Great shots though, cheers. put the rest of the cars up if there all old and rusty 

T


----------



## Landie_Man (May 23, 2009)

Nice one! Looks like its been abandoned FAR longer than 7 years! Bloody chavs, ruining it like that


----------

